# Egypt 2020



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Well two weeks ago before the world went into lock down I manged a week in hurghada Egypt.
Thought I'd share a few pics, the red sea is awesome
The corals growing on the side of the pier was awesome
I about pooped myself when all the fish disappeared and a massive yellow fin tuna appeared, thought it was a shark, lol









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Some was taken of the pier looking into the water, was like a marine tank









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

The salpa was really strange









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, some awesome photos! 

Lucky you, getting a cheeky holiday day in before "lockdown" :no1:


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

MrJsk said:


> Wow, some awesome photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, getting a cheeky holiday day in before "lockdown" :no1:


Thanks yes was pretty lucky

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

